# Moving to Singapore - Looking for Advice



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
  	I'm moving to Singapore in early August and Im bringing my makeup collection with me.  I had a few questions for you ladies.  I understand that it is hot and humid nearly all of the time.  Do you all even bother with foundation?  And if you do, what do you find works for you?  I am planning to bring a bottle of MUFE Face & Body, MUFE Duo Matte Powder, and MAC Blot Powder with me.  Any other suggestions?  Are there any primers that you would recommend?  

  	Also, I am trying to figure out a cost-effective, space saving storage method.  I'm going to be a grad student, so I have to stick to a budget.  In an ideal world I would get two of the IKEA Alex Drawer Units but I cant spend that kind of money of makeup storage.  Instead I am considering something like this unit, which I have now (and I'd prefer something with drawers that are wider and deeper than these), with some Steralite drawers stacked on top.  Any idea where I might be able to find such a thing?  How do you all store your makeup?  

  	Also, do you all have issues with cream products melting or sweating?  Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## mjacqueline (May 27, 2011)

Hey Twinkle, welcome to Singapore. The thing about the weather is, it may be hot and humid outside, it is always very cold in shopping malls!   Anyway I have normal skin, my Giorgio Armani lasting silk uv foundation and lancome teint miracle works well on me without giving me the oilies. My favorite primer is Giorgio armani fluid master.  I have yet to see the kind of drawers you are looking for but there are plenty of plastic drawer storage systems that can be stacked on top of each other around. A good place to search is Daiso, they sell many cheap Japanese products. I use a ikea drawer thingy. You can check out my post about it here.   http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/search/label/organizer  I hope you will enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone  else?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Twinkle,

  	Well the weather here is generally very warm so some lip products may melt but it really depends on the product. I have had experience with my Dior lipsticks melting but thankfully, it was not to the point where I could not use it. I 

  	People here do use foundation but I would think tinted moisturizers are more common due to the sunny weather. Also, we don't wear too much makeup because of the hot temperatures. I cannot speak for every Singaporean but that is the general trend. I keep my MAC blot powder with me everywhere I go though to reduce the oil on my face so you may choose to do the same. I hardly wear foundation everyday but a tinted moisturizer is an absolute must.

  	Like Jacqueline mentioned, we do have a local Daiso which sells items for $2 and you can find containers as well as odds and ends. I have not seen a drawer similar to what you are looking for but browsing is always useful. Ikea is an option as you can find storage under $100 if you want a more permanent solution.

  	Note that makeup is generally very expensive here compared to the US though so I suggest you bring them in from wherever you are from. Hope you have a great time here! I graduated from the local university last year and I am already missing it!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Twinkle! I remember you from when I used to be super active on Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Singapore is a hot AND humid country (sometimes the humidity sucks more than the heat, because it leaves you feeling sweaty and sticky). But because of global warming and changing climates, sometimes it rains quite a fair bit and the temperature will dip then. Floods are also getting more common here, but they are just mini floods so it's nothing to be worried about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I like best about Singapore is the public transport system - it is SO convenient to get around, so much so that I don't even feel the need to take up a driver's license. And of course, there are lots of good food to be found too.

  	I have quite bad acne and scarring, so I do put on foundation (I use MAC Studio Fix Powder). From my friends, I gather that BB creams and 2-way cakes are popular foundation choices here, perhaps because of the ease and convenience application-wise (Singaporeans like to get things done quickly; there's a high emphasis on efficiency here, it's just our culture). i use MAC Blot Powder pressed which works fairly well, but I'm not sure if that's breaking me out. I am still looking around for something better. I have friends who just put on pressed powder for some sheer coverage, and lots of friends don't even bother with makeup at all unless they need to dress up. With regards to cream products sweating, yes my lipsticks tend to do that.

  	One thing to note though: Singaporeans are still not too accepting of bold makeup looks. I find that I do get stares when I do a really bold lip or eyes. Not saying that you can't wear crazy bold colors, but I'm saying you might get stares. I work in a university, and graduate students here often opt for a natural look. The same can be said for when I was an undergrad at another university too.

  	Product prices are going to be significantly higher here, and the range of products available is going to be even lesser.

  	For storage, as mentioned above you can check out Daiso. I keep mine is a big plastic 'container'-like box that has many drawers in it. It didn't cost much because I bought it from the factory outlet. I can post pics later because I'm at work now, but honestly just go to any hardware store and I'm sure you'll find lots of such containers.

  	Btw may I ask, which university will you be going to, and what course will you be doing?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 5, 2011)

dreamer246 said:


> Hi Twinkle! I remember you from when I used to be super active on Specktra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	agreed... i even get stares when i put on a slightly purple lip. sigh.. i guess its a little outside their comfort zone. but u bought CYY right? u should absolutely rock it, im just too scared to. and im sure its already sold out at counters..


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 6, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> agreed... i even get stares when i put on a slightly purple lip. sigh.. i guess its a little outside their comfort zone. but u bought CYY right? u should absolutely rock it, im just too scared to. and im sure its already sold out at counters..


	I haven't had a chance to rock Candy Yum Yum yet. Screw conservative working attire! But I do wear crazy makeup especially when I dress up (which is, sadly, not very often). I have worn purple & lavender lips, bright fuchsia lips, RED lips (the classic Russian Red l/s got me SOOOOO many stares, it's insane!!!), orange lips, and I've even worn a black lip to a bar once. It was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went through a phase where I loved putting on really intense and dramatic blusher as well. Hehe.

  	I hope you'll be brave enough to rock bright pink lips one day! My personal faves are Girl About Town and Gladiola (LE). I have Full Fuchsia too but I haven't had a chance to wear it yet.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi dreamer - It's so nice that you remember me.  To answer your question, New York University's Tisch School of the Arts has a campus in Singapore (called Tisch Asia) and I'll be studying Film Production working towards my Masters of Fine Arts.  So it's actually an American institution abroad.  Thanks so much for your detailed reply! 


dreamer246 said:


> Hi Twinkle! I remember you from when I used to be super active on Specktra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

